# Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln



## TMC (3. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich lese nun schon ein paar Jahre mit, hab mich vor einem Jahr dann angemeldet und nun mache ich meinen ersten Beitrag. Mein Bruder und ich haben im Juli die Prüfung (in Niedersachsen) und lernen fleissig. Uns ist dabei eine Frage aufgekommen:

Wenn zwei Angler zusammen losziehen, brauchen sie von den gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Gegenständen (Fischtöter, Zange, Maßband, Kescher, Messer) immer jeweils zwei? Oder können sie sich diese quasi "teilen" ? 

Die Frage bezieht sich auf eine potentielle Kontrolle durch einen Fischereiaufseher, der darauf ja sicher acht gibt.

Ich hoffe die Frage gab es so noch nicht und danke vielmals im Voraus.

LG Timo


----------



## Rannebert (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

(Das hängt ein bisschen vom Aufseher ab.)
Grundsätzlich benötigt jeder von euch alles einmal am Mann.

Schliesslich könnte es ja vorkommen, dass ihr beide gleichzeitig einen Fisch am Haken habt und gleichzeitig landet. Dann kommt aus Gründen des Tierschutzes natürlich der Punkt, dass jeder seinen Fisch schnellstmöglich versorgen können muss.

Andererseits (und da kommt meine eigene Meinung ins Spiel) darf man an etlichen Gewässern mit drei Ruten gleichzeitig angeln, und kann dann im Zweifel auch nicht alles auf einmal alleine bedienen. Solange das erlaubt ist, sollte auch die einmalige Auführung vorhanden reichen, solange direkte dauerhafte Nähe zwischen euch gegeben ist.

Aber sicher seid ihr nur dann, wenn ihr erstens eure Erlaubnisscheine und die Gewässerordnung lest, bzgl. den Gegenständen die mitgeführt werden müssen, und dann am besten alles einmal griffbereit pro Person habt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Andererseits (und da kommt meine eigene Meinung ins Spiel) darf man an etlichen Gewässern mit drei Ruten gleichzeitig angeln,


Bis zu 8 Ruten kenn ich persönlich ;-) ...

Gute Frage ansosnten, bei der ich überfordert bin.

Die Frage wäre, *wo das wie im Gesetz oder Verordnung stehen  *soll und wie genau das formuliert wäre....???

Nur weil sowas in der Prüfung gefragt wird, heissts noch lange nicht, dass das auch wirklich in einem Gesetz steht.

Ich habe jedenfalls weder im Gesetz (http://www.nds-voris.de/jportal/?qu...hG+ND&psml=bsvorisprod.psml&max=true&aiz=true) noch in der Verordnung (http://www.nds-voris.de/jportal/?qu...ML-19780301-SF&psml=bsvorisprod.psml&max=true) von Niedersachsen den Begriff Fischtöter oder Maßband gefunden...


----------



## wobbler68 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Hallo
Ich bin auch aus Niedersachsen.
Sollte in der Gewässerordnung stehen.
Bei uns steht es auch auf Gastkarten.

.....Bei Kontrollen sind gültige Papiere sowie Maß,Landungshilfe Schlagstock und Messer vorzuweisen.........

Jeder hat wohl gültige Papiere, Maß,Schlagstock und Messer in seiner Tasche.
Landungshilfe(Kescher ,Gaff)sollte auch nicht so schwer und sperrig sein,das du den nicht mitnehmen könntest.
Braucht ja nur einer Einsatz bereit sein.


Ich und mein Bruder sind seit ü 30 Jahren im Verein und gehen auch gemeinsam los.
Uns pupte mal vor Jahren ein "Kontrolleur"



 an als wir beim Ansitzangeln waren.
Stühle nebeneinander,4 Angeln auf 15m breite ausgelegt.
Wir hatten nur 1 Kescher aufgebaut,der 2 lag noch in der Tasche.|bigeyes
Der hatte wohl schlechte Laune.#c
Nach einigen |motz:|krach::e|sagnix zog er von dannen.
Die Aktion hat ihn dann noch einigen Ärger eingebracht.


Und uns den Angeltag versaut,wegen der schlechten Stimmung.|evil:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Sollte in der Gewässerordnung stehen.
> Bei uns steht es auch auf Gastkarten.


Es ging hier aber um GESETZLICHE Vorgaben.

Gewässerordnung, Erlaubniskarten etc. ist ein privatrechtlicher Vertrag und hat keine Gesetzeskraft.

Wenn das in der Prüfung so gelehrt wird, dass das gesetzlich vorgeschrieben wäre, ist es einfach falsch - oder es steht in irgendwelchen anderen Gesetzen als dem Fischereigesetz oder Verordnung..


Dass man sich auch privatrechtliche Vorgaben zu halten hat, ist vollkommen klar. 

Das habt aber REIN GAR NIX mit "gesetzlich gefordert" zu tun.



TMC schrieb:


> Wenn zwei Angler zusammen losziehen, brauchen sie von den gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Gegenständen (Fischtöter, Zange, Maßband, Kescher, Messer)


*Ist in NDS NICHT GESETZLICH vorgeschrieben!*
Sonst bitte § nennen, wo genau das stehen soll in welchem Gesetz..


----------



## Reg A. (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> .....Bei Kontrollen sind gültige Papiere sowie Maß,Landungshilfe Schlagstock und Messer vorzuweisen.........



Geht's bei euch am Wasser so zu, dass man da sogar gesetzlich zu verpflichtet ist, einen Schlagstock mit sich zu führen?! |bigeyes

Kleiner Scherz am Rande


----------



## Michael.S (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Kescher ist hier auch Vorschrift , bin ich auch nicht ganz Glücklich mit , ich bevorzuge die Handlandung und Angle auch nur an Stellen wo das auch möglich ist , wegen Transport mit dem Fahrrad habe ich einen kleinen Watkescher dabei , Quasi als Alibikescher , Gaff wäre auch eine Alternative als Alibi wüsste jetzt aber nicht ob der erlaubt wäre


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Nochmal:
Vereins/Verbands/BewirtschafterVORSCHRIFTEN sind eben Vorschriften und NICHT gesetzlich gefordert.

Bitte immer sauber unterscheiden, damit solche falschen Fakten nicht weiter verbreitet werden..!


----------



## Sneep (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Hallo,

mir ist in DE (außer Bayern) keine gesetzliche Forderung bekannt, für NRW sicher nicht. 

Die Forderung nach diesen Hilfsmitteln ergibt sich in aller Regel
aus den Gewässerordnungen. Das steht in jeder Muster-Gewässerordnung so drin und wird immer wieder übernommen. Deshalb die Vermutung, das stehe im Gesetz.

Wenn sich 2 Angler das Gerät teilen, würde ich das als FA nicht bemängeln, solange die beide Angler zusammen bleiben.

sneeP


----------



## Rannebert (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Frage wäre, *wo das wie im Gesetz oder Verordnung stehen  *soll und wie genau das formuliert wäre....???
> 
> Nur weil sowas in der Prüfung gefragt wird, heissts noch lange nicht, dass das auch wirklich in einem Gesetz steht.



Da hast natürlich recht. Das hab ich in der Angetrunkenheit heut nacht geflissentlich ignoriert.
Andererseits wird auch hier in Niedersachsen weiterhin der Wahn in den Vorbereitungskursen gelehrt, dass jeder maßige Fisch abgeschlagen gehört. Oder der Herzstich die einzig zugelassene Tötungsmethode sei. Da gibt es schon einiges an Unfug zu hören...

Trotzdem bleibt es bei: 





> Aber sicher seid ihr nur dann, wenn ihr erstens eure Erlaubnisscheine  und die Gewässerordnung lest, bzgl. den Gegenständen die mitgeführt  werden müssen, und dann am besten alles einmal griffbereit pro Person  habt.


----------



## ronram (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir ist in DE (außer Bayern) keine gesetzliche Forderung bekannt, für NRW sicher nicht.
> 
> ...




Das Zusatzzeug würdest du als Fischereiaufseher - jedenfalls in NRW - von mir gar nicht zu sehen bekommen. [emoji14]

Fische, Papiere, Fanggerät. Mehr nicht.


----------



## 55+ (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

den Unterfangkescher nicht vergessen, welcher ebenfalls pflicht ist, dann bist du durch :q

Ach und Thomas, ist es denn nun eigentlich gesetz oder nur pflicht ? :vik::vik::vik:#c


----------



## Waller Michel (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Es ist wirklich eine Interessante Frage, ich war selbst viel Jahre lang Fischereiaufseher in Hessen, wobei diese Frage  ja wohl eher hypothetischer Natur sein dürfte da sich wohl jeder Angler diese Gegenstände die es Alle schon in sehr preisgünstigen Ausführungen gibt wohl selbst beschaffen wird. Trotzdem will ich mal versuchen mich der gesetzlichen Seite zuzuwenden. Das Gesetz schreibt vor das ein Angler diese Gegenstände bei sich zuführen hat während des angelns.
Das bedeutet inspliziet er muss nach freiem Willen die Sachherschaft darüber ausüben können. Um dies zu gewährleisten muss der jeweiligen Angler mit nichten der Eigentümer sein sondern nur darüber nach freiem Willen verfügen können  ( eine Definition aus dem deutschen Gesetz) somit sehe ich absolut kein Problem das zwei Angler gleichzeitig die Sachherschaft über den selben Gegenstand ausüben das ist nach deutschem Gesetz durchaus machbar. Um die wohl für nicht so Gesetzes geschulte Angeler etwas zu verbindlichen, der Eigentümern eines beweglichen oder unbeweglichen Gegenstandes muss nicht unbedingt gleichzeitig der Besitzer sein, weil der Besitzer immer derjenige ist der die tatsächlich Sachherschaft ausübt, dabei ist es nach dem Gesetz egal wie er in den Besitz genommen ist, dies kann zB. durch Kauf sein, geliehen, gestohlen oder durch den Eigentümer zum Gebrauch eingeräumt. ..wahrscheinlich habe ich jetzt alle Klarheiten beseitigt  , was ich damit erklären möchte ist, das ich von der Gesetzeslage durchaus keine Probleme sehe das der eine Angler dem anderen Angler bei bedarf abwechselnd immer wieder den Besitz des benötigten Gegenstandes einräumt und somit den Anforderungen des Fischereigesetzes genüge getan ist. 


LG


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das Gesetz schreibt vor das ein Angler diese Gegenstände bei sich zuführen hat während des angelns.


*Das Gesetz scheibt das eben NICHT vor in Niedersachsen*, was hier die Frage war.

Ganz einfach ;-)



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur weil sowas in der Prüfung gefragt wird, heissts noch lange nicht, dass das auch wirklich in einem Gesetz steht.
> 
> Ich habe jedenfalls weder im Gesetz (http://www.nds-voris.de/jportal/?qu...hG+ND&psml=bsvorisprod.psml&max=true&aiz=true) noch in der Verordnung (http://www.nds-voris.de/jportal/?qu...ML-19780301-SF&psml=bsvorisprod.psml&max=true) von Niedersachsen den Begriff Fischtöter oder Maßband gefunden...




PS:
*Auch im hessischen Gesetz und Verordnung steht dazu nichts...*...........
http://hessenfischer.net/gesetze/hfschg.htm
http://hessenfischer.net/gesetze/gesetze.htm


----------



## Purist (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das Gesetz scheibt das eben NICHT vor in Niedersachsen*, was hier die Frage war.
> 
> Ganz einfach ;-)



Rechtlich ist das völlig wurscht, das Tierschutzgesetz schreibt z.B. Betäubung beim Töten von Wirbeltieren vor. Wenn du dazu nichts dabei hast, "kann" daraus ein rechtliches Problem werden, einmal davon abgesehen, dass ein Aufseher das ahnden kann wie es die Satzung hergibt.  

In meinen Verein muss ich mich an die Vereinssatzung, fünf Gesetze (Tierschutz, Naturschutz, Wassergesetz, Ordnung in Feld und Forst und das Fischereigesetz) und an die Landschaftsschutzverordnung sowie die Umweltbestimmungen halten. So einfach ist das mit der Juristerei in Deutschland, was in einem Werk nicht drinsteht, findet man in einem anderen.
Was nun ein passender Knüppel ist, dürfen wohl Richter klären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

zum betäuben eines Fisches kannste sogar die Faust nehmen, abgesehen von jedem Stück Holz und Stein dass da genügend rumliegen solltem ne leere Bierflasche, und, und, und...

Di Frage war klar - eben so die Antwort:
Es ist NICHT *gesetzlich *vorgeschrieben, 





TMC schrieb:


> (Fischtöter, Zange, Maßband, Kescher, Messer)


mitzuführen.


----------



## ronram (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> zum betäuben eines Fisches kannste sogar die Faust nehmen, abgesehen von jedem Stück Holz und Stein dass da genügend rumliegen solltem ne leere Bierflasche, und, und, und...
> 
> Di Frage war klar - eben so die Antwort:
> Es ist NICHT *gesetzlich *vorgeschrieben,
> mitzuführen.


Und zum Ausbluten kannst du dem Fisch auch in die Kehle beißen oder die Kiemen herausreißen. Die TierSchlV möchte eben nur ein Ausbluten. Wie du das machst ist egal.

Wenn ich jedes mal einen Euro bekommen würde, wenn irgendwo im Internet ein Angler schreibt "im Gesetz steht"...obwohl da gar nichts steht.
Meine Ruten wären vergoldet und mit Edelsteinen besetzt.


----------



## boot (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Was ich immer belächel ist das viele sagen sie machen nach dem abschlagen einen Herzstich, vieviele da das Herz wirklich treffen ist ein? 

Fisch fangen
Messen 
Betäuben 
Kehlschnitt  wo erlaubt. 

da brauchst du keine Gesetze für. Lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Mit Kehlschnitt musste vorsichtig sein, in irgendeinem Landesfischereigesetz/verordnung hatte ich schon gelesen, dass bei denen Herzstich vorgeschrieben bzw. nur Herzstich erlaubt  war.

Da musste zumindest als erstes mal Herzstechen dann vor dem vernünftigeren Kehlschnitt ;-))

Müsst ich nochmal nachgucken, wo das war..


----------



## boot (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Okay danke Thomas#6 das wußte ich nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

bin nicht 100% sicher mit der Herzstichgeschichte, wenn, eh eher in Verordnung, aber so ne Diskussion war schon mal, ich hab das hakt irgendwie  noch im Kopp, kenn aber auch nicht alle 16 Gesetze plus Verordnung, plus technische Ausführungsverordungen etc. auswendig...

Klar ist aber das zum Thema hier:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Di Frage war klar - eben so die Antwort:
> Es ist NICHT *gesetzlich *vorgeschrieben,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Purist (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Di Frage war klar - eben so die Antwort:
> Es ist NICHT *gesetzlich *vorgeschrieben,
> mitzuführen.



Vorgeschrieben ist derzeit ein "dumpfer Schlag auf den Kopf", was immer das sein mag..
Auch noch erlaubt: Elektrobetäubung, Kohlendioxidexposition bei Salmoniden und Stoffe mit Betäubungseffekt. Ob für dafür ein Klarer ausreicht? :q



boot schrieb:


> Was ich immer belächel ist das viele sagen sie  machen nach dem abschlagen einen Herzstich, vieviele da das Herz  wirklich treffen ist ein?



Bei Hechten klappt's bei mir zu über 95%, voraussetzung ist nur ein scharfes Messer, ein Stich und er blutet völlig aus und hat keinerlei Regungen mehr. Bei Barschen will das nie so recht klappen..


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Ich würde denken das man ges. nur mitführen muss mit dem man seine Angelberechtigung und sich als Person ausweisen kann, weiter halt alles was benötigt wird um einen Fisch nach dem Recht vorschriftsmäßig zu töten.(1.Messer)

 Dann erst folgen die Auflagen der Bewirtschafters unter deren Voraussetzung die Berechtigung ausgestellt wurde.
 Also meist Kescher, Hakenlöser, Maßband und Totschläger. 

 Könnte mir aber vorstellen, das ein Gericht solche weiterführenden dann vorgeschriebenen Dinge als Erweiterung des Mindeststandart zum gesetzlich Umgang mit Fisch und Beute auch übernimmt.
 Also ein bewusstes nicht Mitführen, weil nicht ges. vorgeschrieben, ähnlich wie Vorsatz betrachtet.

 Auch das Messer ist ja gesetzlich meist nicht vorgeschrieben, nur ist das halt das geeignete Werkzeug für Herzstich, Kehlschnitt oder dem bei Aal und Plattfischen vorgesehenen Ausweiden.

 Das Recht ist manchmal seltsam.
 Aber das Ziel des Rechtes ist halt schonender Umgang und schnelles Töten der Fische.
 Selbst wenn etwas nicht ausdrücklich vorgeschrieben wurde, gelten diese Ziele immer.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*



Purist schrieb:


> Vorgeschrieben ist derzeit ein "dumpfer Schlag auf den Kopf", was immer das sein mag..
> Auch noch erlaubt: Elektrobetäubung, Kohlendioxidexposition bei Salmoniden und Stoffe mit Betäubungseffekt. Ob für dafür ein Klarer ausreicht? :q


 
 Vorgeschrieben ist das Betäuben nicht nur ein dumpfer Schlag.
Ergo könnte bei einem Großwels die Glasflasche besser geeignet sein, als ein kleiner Totschläger für Weißfische und Forellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Fakt ist, es ist gesetzlich NICHT vorgeschrieben in NDS, Fischtöter, Zange, Maßband, Kescher, Messer dabei zu haben.

Es ist Deine Sache, wie Du den Fisch "tierschutzgerecht" um die Ecke bringst vor dem Essen - man kann immer so einiges diskutieren, hier bringen Japaner ihre Fische "schnell und respektvoll" über dem Jordan..:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321550


----------



## dreampike (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Wenn der Verein auf dem Erlaubnisschein vorschreibt, dass bestimmte Gegenstände mitgeführt werden müssen und ich als vom Verein bestellter Fischereiaufseher eine Kontrolle durchführe, dann will ich diese Gegenstände sehen. Hat der Angler diese nicht dabei oder weigert sich sie vorzuzeigen, dann gibt es eine Meldung an den.Vorstand. Der entscheidet dann über die Sanktion. Dafür braucht es keine.gesetzliche Auflistung vorgeschriebener Ausrüstungsgegenstände. Wenn 2 Angler einen gemeinsamen Kescher benutzen, ist mir das wurscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Richtig - die Frage war aber NACH GESETZLICH VORGESCHRIEBENEM..

*Antwort einfach und klar:*
Gibbet nicht in NDS..


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, es ist gesetzlich NICHT vorgeschrieben in NDS, Fischtöter, Zange, Maßband, Kescher, Messer dabei zu haben.


 
 Trotzdem gilt auch dort das Tierschutzgesetz  und entsprechende Urteile von Richtern, selbst wenn man nur in Fischereigesetzen und Fischereiverordnungen sucht.
Letztere sind zweitrangig.

 Ich verstehe Deinen Einwand, die Frage ist ob der T.E die verwirrenden Antworten auch versteht.
 Fakt ist z.B das wenn Er auf Aal angelt, auch den Vorsatz haben muss Aale zu entnehmen.
 Will er das, ist Ihm zur fachgerechten Tötung das sofortige Ausweiden vorgeschrieben. Mir fällt nur nicht ein wie man das ohne Messer macht.
 Vermutlich sind aber auch nicht alle Umstände extra verboten, unter dehnen man kein Auto mehr fahren darf.
 Es reicht halt, zu verlangen das weder die Wahrnehmung noch die Reaktion stark eingeschränkt sein darf.
 Die einzelnen Verbote vereinfachen eher die Überwachung, den Einzelfall kann in Richter aber immer noch maßregeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Er kann jedes Werkzeug verwenden, dass er für geeignet hält und das ein im Sinne des Gesetzes vorgeschriebenes Handeln ermöglicht. Nicht umsonst wurde KEINE Liste mit vorgegeben!

Und es muss ihm vom Staatsanwalt NACHGEWIESEN werden, das seine Art des Tötens (mit welchen Werkzeugen auch immer) NICHT mit dem TSG  übereinstimmen würde.

Da eben GESETZLICH weder in NDS noch im TSG dazu was vorgeschrieben ist, was zu verwenden oder mitzuführen wäre..


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

*

Dabei seit: 03.2006

Ort: Ismaning

Beiträge: 516

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln

Wenn der*Verein*auf dem*Erlaubnisschein*vorschreibt, dass bestimmte Gegenstände mitgeführt werden müssen und ich als vom*Verein*bestellter Fischereiaufseher eine Kontrolle durchführe, dann will ich diese Gegenstände sehen. Hat der Angler diese nicht dabei oder weigert sich sie vorzuzeigen, dann gibt es eine Meldung an den.Vorstand. Der entscheidet dann über die Sanktion. Dafür braucht es keine.gesetzliche Auflistung vorgeschriebener Ausrüstungsgegenstände. Wenn 2 Angler einen gemeinsamen*Kescher*benutzen, ist mir das wurscht.
Leider bekomme ich das mit dem zitieren noch nicht hin,deshalb habe ich den Text von dreampike hier rein kopiert.
Du hast völlig Recht, ein Verein darf durchaus für sein Gewässer mit einer eigenen Verordnung Regeln und Gesetze erstellen die das jeweilige Fischereigesetz ergänzen oder verschärfen  ( nicht außer Kraft setzen ) . Wenn der Verein einen handelsüblichen Fischöter vorschreibt, ist dies absolut legitim und darf selbstverständlich von einem Aufseher kontrolliert werden. Sollte der Angler dieses verweigern, darf der Aufseher jedoch nicht gewaltsam eine Kontrolle durchführen, sehr wohl jedoch ein Gewässerverbot im Sinne des Hausrechtes bzw Besitzdienschaftes aussprechen. 


LG


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*



Purist schrieb:


> In meinen Verein muss ich mich an die Vereinssatzung, fünf Gesetze (Tierschutz, Naturschutz, Wassergesetz, Ordnung in Feld und Forst und das Fischereigesetz) und an die Landschaftsschutzverordnung sowie die Umweltbestimmungen halten.



|bigeyes     |uhoh:

#c aber angeln darf du noch ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

der war gut ..
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Fakt ist z.B das wenn Er auf Aal angelt, auch den Vorsatz haben muss Aale zu entnehmen.
> Will er das, ist Ihm zur fachgerechten Tötung das sofortige Ausweiden vorgeschrieben. Mir fällt nur nicht ein wie man das ohne Messer macht.
> .



Schere


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*



Waller Michel schrieb:


> handelsüblichen Fischöter




Was ist das? 
Gibt es eine DIN-Norm für Fischtöter? So wie bei KFZ-Verbandskästen?
Muss ich jetzt einen kaufen? 
Muss ich eine Rechnung eines Fachhandels vorlegen?


----------



## Michael.S (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Maßband sollte man doch immer dabei haben , schließlich gibt es überall Mindestmaße , Messer ebenso oder soll man die Fische erwürgen ? :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Wenn man die Grifflänge seiner Rute, oder Kerben im Kescherstab hat, für die Fischarten, die man mitnehmen würde, brauchste kein Maßband.

Herzstich kannste auch mit jedem spitzen Gegenstand, von Schaschlickspiess bis Kugelschreiber machen.

Gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist eben NICHT, das mitzuführen - und das war die Frage..


----------



## Michael.S (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Ich habe mal in einer Doku gesehen wie Fischer die Fische mit einen Nackenbiss töteten , wäre vieleicht hier auch eine Alternative :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Die Frage ist doch nicht, was ihr für sinnvoll haltet, sondern was gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist.
Soll doch jeder entscheiden, was er zusätzlich zum vorgeschriebenen benötigt.
ICH brauche kein Maßband, kein Messer, sondern nur meinen Fischtöter, leider nicht, wie hier gefordert, handelsüblich, aber bedingt durch die Größe meiner Fische:

https://www.gs-workfashion.de/media...525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/image_840025_1.jpg


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Hallo,  nein es gibt natürlich keine Norm für Fischtöter und wird es hoffentlich auch niemals geben, ich meinte damit auch eher einen geeigneten Gegenstand und wollte mich damit hauptsächlich auf die Rechte des Vereins berufen mit einer Verordnung dieses festlegen zu dürfen. Um meine Aussage anhand eines Fallbeispieles zu verdeutlichen, stelle dir mal einen See vor der vom Verein mit Stören besetzt wurde. Jetzt mal angenommen ein Gastangler angelt dort auf Stör , führt aber nur so ein mini Teil aus Kunststoff bei sich, mit integriertem Hakenlöser wie sie gerne für Forellen benutzt werden, wäre der Angler nicht in der Lage den Stör mit nur einem Schlag den Fisch abzuschlagen. Jetzt mal weiter angenommen der Verein würde festlegen das der Fischtöter mindestens so lange oder so schwer zu sein hat dann wäre das rechtmäßig und zulässig und dürfte auch kontrolliert werden, das wollte ich damit sagen. Es spiegelt auch nicht meine persönliche Meinung da sondern nur, die Rechtmäßigkeit ergänzender Verordnungen von Vereinen. 

LG


----------



## gründler (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*



Purist schrieb:


> Auch noch erlaubt: Elektrobetäubung, Kohlendioxidexposition bei Salmoniden und Stoffe mit Betäubungseffekt. Ob für dafür ein Klarer ausreicht? :q



Für diese dinge benötigt man offiz. eine Gewerbliche Fischerei oder aber Gewässerwarte etc.mit Genehmigung sowie Lehrgänge und Prüfungen.

Klaren trinkt man selbt ...aber mit Nelkenöl könnte es bei richtiger Dosierung klappen.

#h


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Hallo Toni 62 du verstehst mich miss , ich fordere das nicht, ganz im Gegenteil ich bin absolut kein Fan von vielen Gesetzen und Verordnungen, ganz im Gegenteil !! 
Ich möchte nur die Gesetzeslage wiedergeben und da ich lange beruflich damit Zutun hatte ist Sie mir einigermaßen gut geläufig .Persönlich mag ich es sehr gerne unreglementiert und Frei. ...ich möchte hier auf keinen Fall den Eindruck hinterlassen das ich ein Gesetzesreiter wäre das hab ich auch im Beruf niemals so gehandhabt. 

LG


----------



## Purist (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> |bigeyes     |uhoh:
> 
> #c aber angeln darf du noch ... |kopfkrat



Klar. Noch schöner: Bis auf die Satzung gilt das für alle Angler in NDS. 
In Hessen dürfte das ähnlich sein.. 



gründler schrieb:


> Für diese dinge benötigt man offiz. eine  Gewerbliche Fischerei oder aber Gewässerwarte etc.mit Genehmigung sowie  Lehrgänge und Prüfungen.



Das sind die Dinge, die der Gesetzgeber als Betäubungsmaßnahmen für Fische erlaubt. Ob sie einer Anweisung/Lehrgängen bedürfen, steht da nicht explizit. Und da sind wir wieder bei deutscher Gesetzgebung- warum einfach wenn's auch ordentlich kompliziert geht?  Der Föderalismus hat damit ausnahmsweise nichts zu tun, sondern die Interessen, die da miteinfließen und sich auch ändern können, daher steht's so nicht im Tierschutzgesetz.


----------



## gründler (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*



Purist schrieb:


> Das sind die Dinge, die der Gesetzgeber als Betäubungsmaßnahmen für Fische erlaubt. Ob sie einer Anweisung/Lehrgängen bedürfen, steht da nicht explizit. Und da sind wir wieder bei deutscher Gesetzgebung- warum einfach wenn's auch ordentlich kompliziert geht?  Der Föderalismus hat damit ausnahmsweise nichts zu tun, sondern die Interessen, die da miteinfließen und sich auch ändern können, daher steht's so nicht im Tierschutzgesetz.




Ich mach die Gesetze nicht (na ja nen bißchen ^^ ) durch meinen Beruf weiß ich das Du,genau wie für Elektrofischerei
Lehrgänge besuchen musst.Aber das kann ja in jedem Bl wieder anders sein.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Nein das ist in jedem Bundesland gleich, für Elektrofischerei braucht man Prüfung und Genehmigung. 

LG


----------



## Purist (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Nein das ist in jedem Bundesland gleich, für Elektrofischerei braucht man Prüfung und Genehmigung.



Das ist mir so auch geläufig, allerdings hat die Elektrofischerei doch in ihrer gängigen Verwendung einen anderen Zweck als die Betäubung zur Tötung, oder? 
Die von mir aufgelisteten Betäubungsmethoden sieht der Gesetzgeber/das zuständige Ministerium explizit für die Fischtötungen nach dem Tierschutzgesetz vor. 
Natürlich sind da Berufsfischerei/Fischzucht/Tierversuche/evtl. biologische Untersuchungen etc. mit enthalten.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Ja natürlich hast du recht, die elektro Fischerei ist eigentlich ein Instrument der Behörden und des Gewerbes und hat mit uns sportfischern nichts zu tun, sei denn wir vertreten die Interessen der Behörden haben die Ausbildung dazu und deren Genehmigung mit verbundenem Auftrag. 
Dieser kann aus mehreren Gründen erteilt werden, im Rahmen einer Umsiedlung oder einer Hegefischerei zB. 
Ich würde auch jedem der keine Ausbildung und Genehmigung besitzt dringend davon abraten, ein solches Gerät, zugriffsbereit am Gewässer zu führen. ...da der Gesetzgeber daraus den Vorsatz ableiten könnte das man es illegal Einsätzen möchte. 
Ich betone an dieser Stelle nochmal das ich kein Paragraphen Reiter bin sondern nur die Gesetzeslage nach meinen Kenntnissen versuche wiederzugeben. ..


----------



## ronram (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Ich lese hier ganz oft, dass irgendetwas in irgendeinem Gesetz irgendwo stehen soll...aber komischerweise lese ich nur ganz selten in welchem Gesetz.

Ist doch komisch.

@Waller Michael
Du schreibst ja selbst, dass du nur wiedergibst, was im Gesetz steht...hau doch mal eine Norm raus. Bitte, einfach mal in Klammer dahinter schreiben, in welchem Gesetz oder in welcher Verordnung denn da was stehen soll. Das wäre super ;-). Bisher lese ich nämlich nur ziemlich viel von deinen Kenntnissen, die mir doch überwiegend nach Fehlinterpretation aussehen.

Purist hat ja netterweise aufgelistet, wie Fische in Deutschland betäubt werden dürfen...wer davon was machen darf, war ja gar nicht Gegenstand seiner Auflistung. Es ging ja nur darum, was überhaupt möglich ist.
In der Anlage 1 der TierSchlV steht ja schon beschrieben, was alles bei Fischen geht.
Für die Betäubung von Fischen sind folgende Verfahren zulässig:

9.1Elektrobetäubung,
9.2stumpfer Schlag auf den Kopf,
9.3Kohlendioxidexposition bei Salmoniden,
9.4Verabreichung eines Stoffes mit Betäubungseffekt, ausgenommen Stoffe wie Ammoniak, die gleichzeitig dem Entschleimen dienen.


So...Stumpfer Schlag auf den Kopf...Wo steht jetzt, dass ich einen Fischtöter (was das auch immer sein mag), einen Schlagstock (Schlagstock, wie der im WaffG? :-D Ja? ) oder ein anderes gekauftes Hilfsmittel benutzen muss? Bitte mit Quellenangabe ;-). Wenn mir niemand etwas nennen kann, dann geht ja wohl auch ein stumpfer Schlag mit dem Schuh. Oder einem Stein.@Bernd2000 Ich mag ja deine Beiträge, aber dass du dich so an dem Messer aufhängst (" weiter halt alles was benötigt wird um einen Fisch nach dem Recht vorschriftsmäßig zu töten.(1.Messer)") kann ich nicht verstehen.
Nochmal...die TierSchlV (schon wieder) § 12 Abs. 6...Blutentzug.
Wie führe ich das herbei?
Ja, ein Messer ist praktisch...aber geht ja auch ohne.
Da wo ich wohne steht weder im Fischereigesetzt noch in der dazu gehörenden Verordnung, wie ich diesen Blutenzug herbeizuführen habe.
Ist also mir überlassen, oder?
Und wenn ich dem Fisch den Kopf abbeiße...Ja, dann mache ich das eben so. Weil ich es darf. #h


Ja...es steht in NRW in der Verordnung zur Fischerprüfung...der Herzstich...als eine von drei Antwortmöglichkeiten.
Aber so viel Fantasie kann ich gar nicht haben um aus einer a, b oder c Frage eine Rechtsverbindlichkeit am Wasser herzuleiten. :-O
Steht in § 1, dass alle Fragen und alle (wohlgemerkt) korrekten Antwortmöglichkeiten ausnahmslos am Wasser gelten? NEIN.
Was gilt am Wasser? Das, was da auch tatsächlich gilt. Oh Wunder...LFischG, Verordnung, TierSchG und der ganze andere Kram, der ausdrücklich einen entsprechenden Anwendungsbereich zugewiesen bekommen hat.


Woher kommt denn eigentlich dieses krampfhafte "ich habe gelernt, dass....also ist das auch so".
Was, wenn ich falsch gelernt habe oder es nicht richtig verstanden habe.
Nur weil man die Prüfung bestanden hat, braucht an sich noch lange nicht einbilden irgendeine Sachtkenntnis zu besitzen. Totale Dummköpfe bestehen die Prüfung (jedenfalls in NRW).


@Thomas 

geht es dir nicht langsam auf die Nerven zu betonen, dass es darum geht ob es eine gesetzliche Vorgabe bezüglich der Ausrüstung zu finden? :-D


@Toni_1962 Schön formuliert, aber ich das versteht nicht jeder.
"Die Frage ist doch nicht, was ihr für sinnvoll haltet, sondern was gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist.
Soll doch jeder entscheiden, was er zusätzlich zum vorgeschriebenen benötigt."
Dafür sitzt der Gedanke zu fest, dass ein Maßband mitzuführen ist und auf Verlangen dem Aufseher brav zu zeigen ist.


Ich frage mich ja, ob diejenigen, die sich (ich formuliere es mal sehr spitz) vom Aufseher durchsuchen lassen, auch an der Kasse vom Supermarkt bereitwillig die Handtasche, den Rucksack oder sonstige mitgebrachte Taschen öffnen.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


Kann doch eigentlich nicht so verwirrend sein sich das bisschen Fischereirecht durchzulesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*



ronram schrieb:


> @Thomas
> 
> geht es dir nicht langsam auf die Nerven zu betonen, dass es darum geht ob es eine gesetzliche Vorgabe bezüglich der Ausrüstung zu finden? :-D


ooch - bins gewohnt...

Von sich so dünkenden Kontrolleurs-, Vereins- und Verbandsoberlehrern wird immer wieder so viel Quark erzählt nach 3 Jahrzehnten schützergeprägter Gehurnwäsche, damit hab ich zu tun seit es das Forum gibt..


----------



## ronram (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Ist ja vielleicht auch nur der feuchte Traum vom Macht und Befugnissen. #c
So Hauptmann von Köpenick Style.

Ich muss ja immer grinsen, wenn mir jemand voller Ehrfurcht und aus tiefster Überzeugung sagt "dann schickt dich der Aufseher nach Hause".


----------



## Rannebert (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Blöd halt nur, wenn der Erlaubnisschein sowas vorgibt, und man die benötigten Dinge eben nicht mitführt. Weil das dann ja quasi 'Gesetz' am Wasser ist.


----------



## ronram (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Es geht ja nicht ums "Gesetz am Wasser"...

Und Mitführen und Vorzeigen sind, davon mal abgesehen, auch wieder zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.

Und wenn in der Gewässerordnung steht, dass du nur rosa Unterwäsche drunter tragen darfst, ziehst du für den Vereinsaufseher blank? :0. 
Kuriose "Gesetze am Wasser" gibt es ja durchaus...haben hier ja auch einen eigenen Thread. [emoji14]


----------



## TMC (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

That escalated quickly 

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.

Mein Fazit also: Besser doppelt dabei haben und auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Wenn Du Stress vermeiden und bloss angeln willst:
Ja!

Willst Du kämpfen oder auch Recht durchsetzen - kommt drauf an (gesetzlich nicht notwendig, je nach Erlaubniskarte schon) ;-))


----------



## ronram (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Wenn du Stress vermeiden willst, mach auch keine Fotos von Fischen...manche glauben das sei strafbar.



Das musste jetzt noch sein.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

@ronram , zu was genau möchtest du denn eine Gesetzesdefinition wissen?  Hier wurde schon über viel geschrieben, die einzelnen Gesetze und Definitionen verschiedener Dinge leiten sich teilweise aus den Jedermannsrechten ab die sowohl im BGB verkankert sind wie auch im StGB, und ein Paragraph in der Strafprozessordnung, dann natürlich andere Dinge wieder in den Jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetzen und Wortdefinitionen wie zB. das Wort " führen " im Waffengesetz. Das Hausrecht und die Besitzdienerschaft wirst du wiederum im BGB wiederfinden auf die sich ein Aufseher bei seiner Tätigkeit am Vereinsgewässer berufen kann. Wenn es um Fragen und Paragraphen aus dem StGB oder BGB gehen sollte so bin ich bereit dir den passenden Paragraphen im Einzelfall rauszusuchen. Gesetzestexte aus den einzelnen Fischereigesetzen habe ich hier keinesfalls von jedem Bundesland zur Hand und wenn auch nicht aktuell .
Meine Aussagen waren aber in der Mehrzahl auch aus höhergestellten Gesetzbüchern abzuleiten, die vorwiegend den Jedermannsrechten und dem Hausrecht zu entnehmen sind.


----------



## ronram (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich würde auch jedem der keine Ausbildung und Genehmigung besitzt dringend davon abraten, ein solches Gerät, zugriffsbereit am Gewässer zu führen. ...da der Gesetzgeber daraus den Vorsatz ableiten könnte das man es illegal Einsätzen möchte.



Was kann mir denn der Gesetzgeber (?) denn dann?

Wie Hausrecht am Wasser? Welches Hausrecht? Wo kommt das her?
Kann es sein, dass du mit Begriffen um dich schmeißt, die gar nicht passen? 

Du unterscheidest ja schön zwischen Besitzer und Eigentümer...gut so...aber was bringt das hier?
Im gleichen post schreibst du, dass ein Angler gewisse Dinge mitzuführen hat (auch das Mitführen erläuterst du ja durchaus richtig)...aber bitte, wo steht, was mitzuführen ist?
Was Mitführen bedeutet hilft ja niemanden weiter, wenn nicht klar ist, ob ein Mitführen von was auch immer vorgeschrieben ist.
Oder sehe ich das falsch?
Sachherschaft, BGB, Jedermannsparagraph und StPO, alles toll und schön...aber nicht konkret.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Das Hausrecht hat der Besitzer natürlich in dem Fall der Verein, egal ob Eigentümer oder Mieter, der Verein beauftragt in diesem Fall seinen Aufseher mit der Durchsetzung seiner Hausordnung der ist in diesem Fall Besitzdiener. Und setzt nach BGB und StGB das Hausrecht sowie die jedem zustehenden Jedermannsrechten die Interessen des Vereins durch. Diese Interessen müssen natürlich im Einklang stehen mit höherwertigen Gesetzestexten


----------



## ronram (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Der Verein ist also Besitzer.
Interessant.
Wovon denn?
Den Fischen?
Aber die sind doch herrenlos? 
Oder reden wir über ein Privatgelände und ein Privatgewässer?

Also der Verein hat ein privates Grundstück. Da hat der Verein Hausrecht.
Und der Verein hat ein Privatgewässer und ist Besitzer der Fische.
Korrekt?


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Sag mal irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck das du mich absichtlich missverstehen willst, wenn du dir dies alles durchgelesen hast wirst du sehen das es hier um ein privates Gewässer geht an dem ein Aufseher kontrolliert und natürlich gehören dem Verein auch die Fische, sowie die Besitzrechte für ihr eingefriedetes Grundstück , ihr Vereinsheim und ihr Gewässer.  Sie dürfen im Rahmen der geltenden Gesetze frei darüber entscheiden, das Hausrecht ausüben und eine Hausordnung erlassen die auch ergänzend und konform mit dem Fischeregestz ist. Darunter fallen zB. Schutzonen einrichten in denen nicht geangelt werden darf, Schonzeiten verlängern oder ähnliches. Ich hoffe du bist mit meiner Definition jetzt zufrieden.


----------



## ronram (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Ach es geht um ein Privatgewässer.
Nein, das muss ich wohl übersehen haben. :0

Da habe ich mich wohl zu sehr von der Frage nach gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Hilfsmitteln leiten lassen, aber dass es sich um ein Privatgewässer und um Regeln für ein Privatgelände handelt, hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm.
(Hätte der Thomas ja wenigstens nebenbei mal klarstellen können, ob gesetzliche Vorschriften oder private Regeln hier Gegenstand der Diskussion sind. *Grins*)

Dein "das Gesetz schreibt vor" scheint mich da auf die falsche Fährte gelotst zu haben. 

Gegen bekloppte Regeln auf privatem Gelände habe ich nichts. Steht ja jedem frei.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

 ja genau das wollte ich eigentlich auch damit sagen, ist aber irgendwie abgedriftet durch den Fischtöter, ich hatte dann geschrieben das es offiziell zum Glück keine Bestimmungen dafür gibt ab ein Verein diese Bestimmungen erlassen dürfte in Form des Hausrechtes. War wohl auch bisschen mit meine Schuld das es zu Missverständnissen geführt hat.  Ich reiche dir mal virtuell die Hand und wünsche dir noch einen schönen Abend und natürlich Petri Heil. 

LG Michael


----------



## Koenigsgambit (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Es geht hier wieder einmal heiß her.
Ich würde vorschlagen, der Threadersteller gibt uns hier erst einmal wortwörtlich die Fragestellung und Antwortmöglichkeiten
zur besagten Prüfung. Vielleicht wird nur gefragt, was man am Wasser zur Versorgung des Fisches dabeihaben sollte? Oder ähnlich...


----------



## ronram (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Ja, den Gedankenschritt vom Verein über das Hausrecht hin zu den eigenen Regeln auf dem eigenen Gelände habe ich nicht mitgemacht.
Also auch mit meine Schuld am Missverständnis.
Hand angenommen und kräftig geschüttelt. 

(Und ein bisschen diskutieren kann ja auch ganz unterhaltsam sein. Auch wenn man ersteinmal aneinander vorbei redet.)

Petri!


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung beim Angeln*

Alles gut  ist ja auch teilweise in Deutschland so das es soviel Gesetze gibt das selbst die die sie kennen müssen oft in den Büchern nachschlagen müssen, speziell bei den Fischereiaufsehern ist es oft sehr kompliziert das es da keine speziellen Gesetzestexte gibt und diese wiederum von einer Vielzahl von Gesetze Büchern abgeleitet wird. Speziell Ehrenamtliche Aufseher die da ein paar Tage Kurs bekommen haben sind sich oft sehr unsicher was sie dürfen und was nicht. Wie glaube ich Du schon geschrieben hattest durchsuchen dürfen sie zB. nicht das ist ein Obrigkeitsrecht. Dafür dürfen Sie in bestimmten Fällen aber eine vorläufige Festnahme durchführen bis die Polizei eintrifft usw usw. ...
Ich will es auch dabei jetzt belassen da es schon lange am Thema vorbei geht. ..also nochmal einen schönen Abend und man liest sich. ..LG Michael


----------

